# Question about jetting my carb!



## deputy865 (Feb 7, 2004)

Alright, so I'm finally going to be jetting my quad and I just want to be sure to I'm going to get it right...

Mods that would be relevant to topic:
(2005 Honda 400ex)
Full big gun exhaust
Uni Air filter
Plan on running without the airbox lid

My jetting plans:

175 main
45 Pilot 
Needle on the 3rd clip (?)
Fuel screw 2 - 2.5 turns out (?)

Now, the question.. Will I be fine with a 45 pilot? I REALLY wanted the 42, but Rocky Mountain is out of them and I can't seem to find the 42 anywhere else... Unless I want one from overseas (eBay) and get it in 3 weeks..... Trying to get this finished up asap. 

Just looking for my options so I can submit my order(s).

Thanks!

Shane


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

IMO in the end your pilot jet is not going to be as much of a factor as your main jet will be. Pilot jet is more low/mid range performance and starting richer is always a good choice but watch your plugs like a newborn until you've got it dialed in. Running without an airbox top or doing any mods to an airbox or filter usually will immediately take it the lean side. As mentioned once mods have done to the air box, the engine or exhaust all bets are off and you really need to watch your plug and compare it your performance and power.


----------



## GrizzlyHunter (Jun 17, 2005)

My suggestion would be for you to go to ThumperTalk.com, and look up your bike make, then model, the review that forum section. There's more info on that site than you could read in a lifetime.

Good luck!


----------



## link523 (Dec 1, 2006)

if you need jets try jets r us . atv carb tuning http://www.atvriders.com/articles/jetting.html


----------



## GrizzlyHunter (Jun 17, 2005)

link523 said:


> if you need jets try jets r us . atv carb tuning http://www.atvriders.com/articles/jetting.html


Nice educational link. Thanx for posting!


----------

